# Christmas week, 12/22-28



## billski (Dec 21, 2013)

At this rate, by Monday my yard will be entirely transformed from white to brown.   Feels like spring in the flatlands...

All I've got to hope is that the resorts are prepared to blow like hell on Monday night and all day/night Tuesday.  Boston globe reported that bookings and season pass sales were up ~10% across the region compared to last year.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 21, 2013)

Today was a sad reminder of all the fall yard work I never did.  Need to cover that over again.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 21, 2013)

The Weather Channel erroneously predicted partly cloudy and 61° for Sunday in my area earlier today, now back to r#%n. I was ready to break out my shorts and make lemonade out of lemons and harvest some Christmas corn. Oh well, glad I found some pow just before this hit.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 21, 2013)

There may be some hope around New Years... maybe. Too far out to know, but signals are there for a storm.


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## goldsbar (Dec 22, 2013)

Woke up this morning to almost no snow left.  Sure, I'm in NJ but at 900 ft and we had half a foot on the ground in spots yesterday.  Tuesday and Wednesday are looking like great snowmaking days before the Xmas rush.  Better than nothing!


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 22, 2013)

Its times like these I am glad I ski at Hunter! By Thursday morning, most of the carnage should be fixed up!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2013)

Starting at some point on Monday, I think its a safe bet to say that there will hardly be a snowmaker anywhere across New England getting very much rest this week! Great temps will be here soon and we're lucky enough to live in an area with GREAT snowmaking prowess!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 22, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Starting at some point on Monday, I think its a safe bet to say that there will hardly be a snowmaker anywhere across New England getting very much rest this week! Great temps will be here soon and we're lucky enough to live in an area with GREAT snowmaking prowess!!



Positivity.

I kinda like it.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 22, 2013)

When you guys see your snowmakers this week, give them a thumbs up, or some kind of recognition! Its a rough job!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 22, 2013)

I think everyone needs to wash their car, by hand, and leave it outside


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 23, 2013)

How about washed, waxed and left inside all weekend?  It's now pouring.  Oh well.  Looks like low temps will be back soon.


----------



## Euler (Dec 23, 2013)

Carnage is complete in southern VT.  Snow is gone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2013)

Euler said:


> Carnage is complete in southern VT.  Snow is gone



How is Stowe Bush and Jay doing?


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How is Stowe Bush and Jay doing?



Looking at the stowe webcam... pretty ugly..  Not as ugly though as say Mt. Snow in the southern part of the state.  In fact, I have more snow in acton on the ground than most of VT at this point uke:


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How is Stowe Bush and Jay doing?


At the stake on Mansfield, the depth went from 24 to 16 in two days. This morning's conditions are loose granular.  They assert their base is intact.  I only have first-hand knowledge of Stowe, and for them I can say they will recover quickly with their strong snowmaking capability.  They are aggressive and spare no expense pumping out and grooming the white.  You can be sure it will be an around-the-clock effort - they have the staff and resources to do so.  I hear it every year from their reps - they never take their eye off their "primary product" - the slopes.  I have to agree.  The woods?  Well, that's gonna be postponed for everyone.  Now, how come nobody is sacrificing virgins to Ullr?


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How is Stowe Bush and Jay doing?



Jay lost a lot of snow but there is still decent cover to be had.  It was hit pretty bad by the ice storm.  3/8 of an inch solid.  Broken branches all over the woods.  Will need a decent dump to make the woods skiable again.


----------



## Tin (Dec 23, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> Jay lost a lot of snow but there is still decent cover to be had.  It was hit pretty bad by the ice storm.  3/8 of an inch solid.  Broken branches all over the woods.  Will need a decent dump to make the woods skiable again.



Uhhh...I'll be heading up in two weeks, hope they get some by then. Do you think Ullr prefers goats, chickens, or reindeer?


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 23, 2013)

Well the thaw over performed down here.  Not all that terribly depressed as with the approaching holiday week I've been planning to lay low anyways.  Hopefully a week from today we will have had a decent snowmaking window opened and recovery in major progress.  NYE/NY's is the target to start hitting it again.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2013)

Quick FB updates from selected resorts.  Gives a pretty good roundup of the impact.

Cochran's - (status at 10:30am)  Just the Mighty Mite until further Notice. Too much ice on the cable for  the T-Bar. Please stay tuned. Thanks for your patience during this ice  storm.

Steaux
9:30 am Monday and it is snowing at the top of the FourRunner Quad.

Snowing at the top now.  We are turning the corner...snowmakers are  poised and ready to go tonight.  It is time to flex some snowmaking  muscle over the next few days.

Mt. Sno
Temps are expected to get to snowmaking range by this evening. After that, it's on.

JP
All  lifts open and set for an on-time opening.  Huge shout out to Lift  Maintenance team for their hard work over the past 24 hours.  Temps are  cooling and forecast calls for an inch or two of snow this afternoon.   Trails are still a wild card until Patrol evaluates, but looking to hold  around 30 trails with two parks.

Stratton
Tomorrow  (Monday, December 23rd) we will be delaying opening until 9am. This  will give our grooming team a little extra time to give the trails a  beauty treatment and let them start the holiday week off right.


Cannon (yesterday)
The  weatherman gave it to us straight, so we'll give it to you straight.  It's wet, temps are dropping and all lifts are on wind hold except the  Tuckerbook Chair. Tickets are $25 all day if you'd like to give it a go.  We'll keep checking the lifts on wind-hold. Moving forward, temps are  dropping meaning snowmaking fires back up with a vengence tomorrow.  We're still shooting to have terrain off the summit at some point during  the Christmas week. Stay tuned and stay safe out there today!

mrg (yesterday)
Freezing rain greets us this morning - who knows what is left up there after the latest weather event.

butternut
Ok Ok  it's a little wet out there but that nasty four letter word "RAIN" is  supposed to pass by noon to 1p.m. today. Special kids lessons for today  include a salsa class titled "dance through  the raindrops" at 10 a.m.,  then we proceed to our noon intermediate and advanced swimming classes,  and as a special conditions of the day we'll finish with a 2 p.m. mud  facial for those parents that just hav...

attitash
OPERATION UPDATE: Attitash Mountain Resort Closed Today, Monday, December 23, Due To Icing On All Lifts.

sugarbush
The SuperQuad will be delayed to start the day  due to icing overnight, but other lifts are all running as scheduled.  36 trails open this morning, and ski patrol will be poking around  throughout the day to check out additional terrain as well. Our Mtn.  Operations Twitter feed will have the latest updates for you all day  long.

WV
Good  morning skiers and riders! In the spirit of Christmas, we're breaking  our $10 minimum. $7 lift tickets for all on Patriots Tuesday!

Loon
_IMO:  serious spin - not much in terms of a reality check

_Bolton - today
Just  got an update from our groomer. It sounds like he might not be able to  get the lower portion of Beech Seal ready for today. Look for Beech Seal  to open tomorrow, after he has a chance to push some snow over the thin  areas.

Let's  put this weird weather behind us. We'll open today at 9am with 3 lifts  and 7 trails. The deeper base depths on our snowmaking trails held up  relatively well during the warm spell. Today, temps should remain above  freezing giving us soft, springlike conditions. Tonight, temps drop  below freezing (and will stay that way for several days) and our  snowmakers will get back at it. Winter is on its way back.

bolton, yesterday
As of  8:45am we have no power and have decided to close for the day. If we do  get power back for some time this morning, more power outages are  probable.

sunapee
The  Main Mountain trails off the summit and the Sunbowl trails will be  closed today for extensive grooming as we prepare to resume snowmaking  tonight. We expect these trails to re-open Tuesday. We will be making  snow 24/7 through the holidays. 30 trails/6 lifts today.

Otis Ridge yesterday
YUK.   That's all there is to say.  Except that the temps should drop enough  by tomorrow night to fire up the guns again and start repairing the  damage done by the 60 degree temps.  Bunny/Pony/Robber Oak and Knox are  still in good shape so come on out for day skiing tomorrow!

Killington
Tomorrow we start making snowstorms!


----------



## Quietman (Dec 23, 2013)

billski said:


> butternut
> Ok Ok  it's a little wet out there but that nasty four letter word "RAIN" is  supposed to pass by noon to 1p.m. today. Special kids lessons for today  include a salsa class titled "dance through  the raindrops" at 10 a.m.,  then we proceed to our noon intermediate and advanced swimming classes,  and as a special conditions of the day we'll finish with a 2 p.m. mud  facial for those parents that just hav...



That is great!!  Good marketing people there!  Made me smile on a crappy Monday.


----------

